# 54" Muskie caught in WV



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Record-breaking fish caught and released in West Virginia


This fish might set multiple records.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Dyin' Dawgs


The Dyin’ Dawg is a very unique hybrid jerk bait. The front half is solid hard plastic and the back end is a replaceable soft plastic tail. The action is what makes it so unique, with every pull, the tail ungulates up and down (not back and forth) for an action the most fish have not seen...




musky-innovations.myshopify.com


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

why is there a photo of a northern pike?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ezbite said:


> why is there a photo of a northern pike?


Great question...who knows?








A change of scenery leads to a record musky on Burnsville Lake - WV MetroNews


Musky guide Chase Gibson spends most of his fishing time on Stonewall Jackson Lake, but a trip to Burnsville just to change things up led to a rewrite of the West Virginia fishing records.




wvmetronews.com


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

EZ - I don't believe there are any like in the lake. My guess is a report using a stock photo with no knowledge of fish.




__





Guide To Fishing Burnsville Lake In WV


All about fishing at Burnsville Lake for largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, spotted bass, channel catfish, flathead catfish, black crappie, white crappie, walleye, bluegill, muskie, sauger and saugeye, plus lake information, fish species, map and available amenities at Burnsville Lake in West...



www.aa-fishing.com


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a beast especially for this area!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

And it lives to fight another day.


----------

